# Hybrid Shaft questions/opinions



## CheeseCalzone (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a 21* Nike Slingshot Tour hybrid with the DGSL steel shaft (R-flex) and its awesome. I love it. So I went on a search in my area to get another in the 24*. Couldn't find one with steel anywhere, or graphite for that matter in R-Flex. I didn't want to order because the *21 was ordered, and it took a month to arrive (was supposed to be 2 weeks!). I didn't want to wait.

Saw the new Cleveland HiBore hybrid at my favorite proshop. Picked it up and looked and felt very similar to my Nike. Only problem was it was graphite. I hate OEM graphite proprietary shafts because they usually are doodoo (with rare exceptions). I went ahead and bought the HiBore and played with it today. This shaft is dead. It has no feel at all. I couldn't even feel it load up and release. I hit it fairly ok and straight, however it was not giving me that "HiBore trajectory" I was hoping for to replace my 4 iron. I was hitting low-to-mid bullets. Not exactly what I want when I am trying to attack the pin from 190-200, the whole purpose of this hybrid. In fact, my Slingshot with the steel shaft launches way better than the HiBore. My questions are many for you club experts and hoes out there.

Could this shaft me DOA (dead on arrival)? Perhaps its a lemon from the factory? I need to have my pro shop determine that, but do you think its a possibility?

Secondly, should hybrids be played with graphite? Many people think so, but I happen to be of the line of thought that these hybrids are replacing irons, so they should have steel shafts. What do you all think? Maybe I can be convinced otherwise.

Thirdly, if this shaft is not DOA and just a pile of doodoo, should I just throw in a DGSL or perhaps the new hybrid graphite shafts like the IROD or Fuji Bonzai would be better...maybe better than my trusty steel? Or stick with the known quantity in steel?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

In relation to your question on the shaft of a hybrid i think that they should be steel i have one that is i dont much like the graphite ones


----------



## JPsuff (Jan 9, 2007)

.


The rule of thumb on Hybrid shafts is this:

If the Hybrid is a "wood" hybrid, that is to say that it more resembles a small fairway wood than an iron, then a wood shaft is used and the tendency here is to go with graphite. In fact, these particular types of hybrid clubs usually have a .335 hosel bore so they can only accept wood shafts.

If the hybrid more resembles an iron club, often called a "Hybrid Iron", they most likely will have a hosel bore of .370, which is an iron shaft bore. These clubs are treated nore like irons and as such a steel shaft is often used.

The simplest way to go would be to find out what the hosel bore is, (which will tell you whether it requires a wood or iron shaft), and base your decision upon that.

Wood bore = Graphite
Iron bore = Steel


There is no hard and fast rule concerning shafts and graphite or steel, (or titanium or exotic comosites), can be used in any type of club.
Trial and error is often the best way to help you decide. If you can find demo clubs with a variety of shafts, use them and decide for yourself.

Personally, I have a wood hybrid, (Snake Eyes Tour), with 18 degrees of loft and a square face angle, and I use a Graphite Design YS-9.1 shaft cut to 42 inches.
I absolutely love the feel and flight of this club. I originally had a steel shaft in it but I decided that the feel wasn't what I wanted. After switching to the graphite, I was totally pleased with the result.

Now, if this were an Iron Hybrid, I might have felt that the steel shaft was better.

Only you can decide what feels best for you.


-JP


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

I do have a Cleveland Halo hybrid (19* to replace 2 iron), although its not in the bag, but i found the same problem. I solved this by replaving it with an Adliva NV which was meant for a 5 wood. The extra lenght really helped fly it long and high. Then i found that a 2iron is much more suitable to my game.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I believe steel is the best choice...


----------

